#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Multi-modal interaction in Design Interactive interfaces

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Do you ever heard about something mean by multimodality? Multimodal interaction is the situation where the use is provided with multiple modes for interacting with the system. Multimodal interfaces process two or more combined user input modes(Speech, pen, touch, manual gesture. head and body movements) in a coordinated manner with multimedia system output.

Why use this multimodality?Use more sensorsThe user perceives multiple things at onceUsers do multiple things at a once

What are the advantages of this multimodality in your perspective?

Thank you.

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> Do you ever heard about something mean by multimodality? Multimodal interaction is the situation where the use is provided with multiple modes for interacting with the system. Multimodal interfaces process two or more combined user input modes(Speech, pen, touch, manual gesture. head and body movements) in a coordinated manner with multimedia system output.
> 
> Why use this multimodality?Use more sensorsThe user perceives multiple things at onceUsers do multiple things at a once
> 
> What are the advantages of this multimodality in your perspective?
> 
> Thank you.


Multimodal Interaction: An Introduction Here is a slideshare of Multimodality which I guess would be real helpful!

----------

